# More idiot neighbors .....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dang! I posted about the people that live behind us with their obnoxious barking dogs in another thread.

Well the people across the street have a dog run (very small) with two adult black labs. They bark all the time too.  But I don't really care because it's across the street and not at my window. 

Anyway... today we come home from running errands and hear this horrible racket and I can see the 2 labs are fighting. One had the other pinned and was shaking him like a rag doll. It was a 'real' dog fight. I walked up the driveway to get a better look and they were too busy trying to kill each other to notice (and penned up securely). One dog was bleeding. They were both panting and exhausted and as soon as the dog would try to move, the other dog would attack it again. HORRIBLE. 

So I rang the doorbell and the guy who lives there is on the phone, I tell him his dogs are fighting and one is bleeding and he says "oh again? Ok. Thanks." So I leave and watch and he does NOT go out to check on them. It has been about 30 minutes. The dogs are pretty quiet now, but one of them is injured. UGH. I don't know what to do? Call the police? Animal control is closed. 

NIGHTMARE.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG!

I don't leave any of the boys out and about together when I am not there to supervise. They are SUCH little assholes! And there are only certain girls I allow out together without being 'watched'. And if dogs fight or grumble they aren't left alone ever...what is wrong w/ some people??? 

Geesh lol sounds like you need a neighborhood upgrade


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I know Kristi!!!! Now I want to move!! Seriously!! I need to move to a cabin in the mountains with NO neighbors for miles around. ha ha. 

These two dogs are un-neutered males. They are penned up in a dog run about 5 feet by 10 feet with a dog house. They have no space at all. It is a horrible set up. They are ignored since the couple that lives there just had a baby a couple months ago. I never see them pay any attention to the dogs at all. I'm sure that is why they are constantly barking. It's not a surprise that they turned on each other. 

I'm afraid to go out and check on them again, I've never seen dogs fight like that except on TV on one of those undercover pit bull fight rings. That dog attacking the other one was savage. I'm afraid he is going to kill the other dog.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I say call the police. That is absolutely horrible.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes call the cops. They might not do anything about the dogs, but they'll have a
chat with the owners about the noise nuisance. I'd also call SPCA or something
similar in your area, once they are open, meanwhile you can leave a message on
their machine or e-mail.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok I called the police. They took down the information. I wonder if someone will come by?? One of the dogs is going to need sutures at the very least.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

my daughter has a pit and yellow lab. the lab can be very mean to the pit. one day where in back yard started fighting my daughter ran right over to stop it and neighbors called on her. 

We have neighbors with lots big dogs on all sides but back.That is the forest. The neighbors on left put their dog run/pen right by our bedroom window about 35 feet. they get up at 5:30 am woke me up every day. 
Their house burnt down last May and the new house the door is far from our window so we hope they don't put it back by us again. When one dog barks all the dogs in area bark.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hopefully they'll come. There are times they don't...

What did you say on the phone?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Hopefully they'll come. There are times they don't...
> 
> What did you say on the phone?


I said I wanted to report a dog fight. When I told them it was in the neighbors fenced yard (in a dog run), she didn't act very interested. She asked if I contacted the neighbor and I said yes. She wanted to know what the neighbor said. I told her he didn't seem very concerned. :foxes15:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

If they don't come in 30 minutes, call again and try to sound more upset, tell
them the noise is out of control. I noticed from experience they respond more to
a noise complaint than an animal welfare call. You are doing the right thing.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm late chiming in, but I too would have called the police
Tracy, and I would keep calling until they actually came 
out!

Any update ?


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

I have learned from my recent experience with those chi babies, that cops act faster then animal control, it really upsets me that they dont care as much as they should, specially around my area, they have no love for animals, and its sad that not even the "so called rescues" care to help. it sickens me that nimsl control nd all rescues in my area are more concerned about money then an animals health and safety, really upsets me!!! Good luck hope they help maybe your area will be more about the animals and not so money hungry!!!!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I answer for a humain society in Canada -so may be different. But from my experience I learned that video's speak a thousand words+ If it happens again Tracey If you can I would record it and march right up to the SPCA and show them, if they don't listen right up to the Police. Tell them this is so common, also saying that the owner doesn't give them 'medical attention' to your knowledge can potentially make them move only because lack of medical attention is something they can use to take the dogs away. Hopefully something works : (

Ps is the anti-barker working at all?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome idea about the video! I did not think of that. Brilliant.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

You go girl, bring those bastids to their knees - so many people do this when they have babies and it's just unbelievably sad that they feel some sort of false affection and duty to keep the dogs but banishing them from their lives will suffice - wth can't they give them to a good home, easier for them, better for the dogs.

On the topic of barking, I just got me an all singin', all dancin' American made Dazer ultrasonic device to carry if I ever get brave enough to risk walking my babies in public to keep attacking dogs at bay - to say I was extremely skeptical of it's abilities was an understatement, but for $12 inc postage 2nd hand, I was willing to take the risk.

Now, I don't know how old the battery in there is, but the dang Mastiffs across the road started their usual aggro barking, I pointed & pushed the button - they stopped. Dang, I waited, they started, I pressed, they stopped. This happened 4 times .... lol, I'm convinced it was a coincidence because they're way beyond this thing's supposed range, especially with a non-full powered new battery but it can't be coincidental, they stopped the very second I pushed & held the button. On release they'd start up again so push and they'd stop - it has to be effective. I'd get one & give it a whirl at the pita's down the back. 

If that fails, a paper bag full of doggy doo soaked in gas, drop it on the front door mat, ring the door bell, throw a match and run like hell and watch from afar as they stomp the fire out, mwahahahahaha.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I know Kristi!!!! Now I want to move!! Seriously!! I need to move to a cabin in the mountains with NO neighbors for miles around. ha ha.
> 
> These two dogs are un-neutered males. They are penned up in a dog run about 5 feet by 10 feet with a dog house. They have no space at all. It is a horrible set up. They are ignored since the couple that lives there just had a baby a couple months ago. I never see them pay any attention to the dogs at all. I'm sure that is why they are constantly barking. It's not a surprise that they turned on each other.
> 
> I'm afraid to go out and check on them again, I've never seen dogs fight like that except on TV on one of those undercover pit bull fight rings. That dog attacking the other one was savage. I'm afraid he is going to kill the other dog.


I'll come with you to your log cabin in the mountains.We have mad neighbours next door


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Did the police ever show up Tracy ?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Update on the fighting dogs: I don't know if the police ever came.  We don't have a window that faces their yard so I have to go on the back deck and look around the side of the house to see their house. I never heard sirens, but they probably don't turn them on to come to a call like that.  I looked out there this morning and can't see into the dog run but it is quiet. I will walk by there later and see what's what. I expect to see several shaved areas and sutures on the one dog!!! If not, I will turn them in again!

Update on the barking dogs: The ultrasonic thingy is on the way! It should be here Monday. We have a tree just a few fence from our back fence, so we are going to mount it on the trunk directly facing their yard. That should work. I can't wait to see if it works!! We have had non stop rain for 3 days and their back yard is a lake of water, so they don't let the dogs out very much. Whoopeeeee for me!! I have had a nice break!!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Now I see why everyone says my hounds are spoiled rotten. They have a 10X10 shed thats been foam insulated with heat and AC then the yard to run. Seesh two large dogs in that small of area????? WOW

I would also call animal control while they are open this morning and explain the situation to them. Maybe if he did not take the one to the Vet they will step in and take dog. I can not believe people's stupidity. Well I shouldn't say that as working with rescue I see it everyday! :foxes15:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I called animal control. As long as they have shelter (doghouse), and water and are fed regularly they can't do anything. Even though they are in a small pen. 

A little bit of good news.... one dog is wearing an elizabethan collar so he must have been to the vet. They are NOT separated though. 

I feel so sick over this and how some animals are treated. It's so sad. I can't read stories about animals that are abused or neglected because it really gets to me. Can't believe I have this across the street.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am glad you called the police...they may have only contacted the owner by phone and put them on notice...and that is why he took that poor animal to the vet....I will never understand why people have an animal(s) and leave them in a small enclosure...or chained up far from the house...what a lonely existence those poor dogs lead....and of course boredom often does lead to violence....then the fighting begins...:foxes15:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

nabi said:


> ....and of course boredom often does lead to violence....then the fighting begins...:foxes15:


This is a perfect example of what has happened to our society, particularly here in Australia where only 100 years ago we were much more rurual and our "Big Cities" were just like a big towns in comparison i.e. we used to have farms within the city limits within the close suburbs. 

City living = jam a whole lot of people into a small, restricted place where they have very little freedom for their body, mind & soul and soon boredom, competition and dissatisfaction sets in and the violence begins within the male population and it's down to testosterone!!!

These 2 dogs were probably best mates when they had the run of the house before the baby came, now their psyche has change completely due to their environment. So very, very sad and incredibly stupid & selfish of the owners not to even contemplate what they're doing.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> This is a perfect example of what has happened to our society, particularly here in Australia where only 100 years ago we were much more rurual and our "Big Cities" were just like a big towns in comparison i.e. we used to have farms within the city limits within the close suburbs.
> 
> City living = jam a whole lot of people into a small, restricted place where they have very little freedom for their body, mind & soul and soon boredom, competition and dissatisfaction sets in and the violence begins within the male population and it's down to testosterone!!!
> 
> These 2 dogs were probably best mates when they had the run of the house before the baby came, now their psyche has change completely due to their environment. So very, very sad and incredibly stupid & selfish of the owners not to even contemplate what they're doing.


Yup that what it is between my daughter two dog's love each most all the time then they get grumpy and the lab always goes after the pit it so funny but not.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I called animal control. As long as they have shelter (doghouse), and water and are fed regularly they can't do anything. Even though they are in a small pen.
> 
> A little bit of good news.... one dog is wearing an elizabethan collar so he must have been to the vet. They are NOT separated though.
> 
> I feel so sick over this and how some animals are treated. It's so sad. I can't read stories about animals that are abused or neglected because it really gets to me. Can't believe I have this across the street.


It angers me to no end that people like this are allowed to own pets. I hope you everything works out for you...... And the poor dogs.... I think the videois a great idea


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Good for you for doing something about it! Too bad they aren't able to do anything. If you see something similar again I would definitely focus on getting the police out there over animal control. As others said, say they are incredibly LOUD all the time and they will have to respond.
I will never understand people who want to keep dogs locked up outside 24/7. Why have a dog??? In our last home our backyard backed onto the yard of people who kept two vizslas exclusively outside. They barked constantly and would climb on top of their pen and try to jump the fence. Poor dogs were completely miserable. Keeping active dogs like that locked up in a small yard all the time with no interaction, attention, exercise is so cruel. Glad that poor pup at least got to the vet.


----------

